# MOSCOW | Mini City Tushino 2018 | 19 fl | 13 fl | U/C



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

Completed in 2022 year

*Project features*

Distinctive features of the project – the location, the building's scale, a variety of sports and social infrastructure. Mini town is functionally divided into separate clusters: sports, office, residential and social, commercial and recreational. 

The project is envisaged for 19 000 inhabitants, and 13 750 jobs. The green area along with the natural area along the embankment of the Moscow river is about 15 ha. the Amount of social and sports facilities of the Project will greatly improve the security of the population of the northwestern administrative area sports and social facilities. A mini-city has the potential of development of river transport: the territory will be equipped with two berths. The project is developed using the latest energy-saving and environment-friendly technologies. 

More than 15% of constructed the space of the "City on the river" falls on the sports facilities, including the stadium "Open arena", which will be the anchor sports facility project. It is the "Opening of the arena will host the confederations Cup 2017 and the World Cup of 2018 in Russia.

715 thousand sq m of residential properties
205 thousand office properties, hotels and apartments 
130 thousand sq. m shopping and entertainment center
180 thousand square meters will be reserved for sports facilities
80 thousand square meters – the objects of social infrastructure 
72,5 thousand square meters, transport and municipal infrastructure
http://ifdk.com/tushino2018/











































































































































































































http://tushino2018.ru/


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

April

















http://www.tushino2018.ru/

May



























http://tushino2018.ru/project/#c=5































































http://www.tushino2018.ru

June



































http://www.estatet.ru/catalog/tushino-2018/build

















































































http://tushino2018.ru/

July

















http://tushino2018.ru


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

July































































http://www.estatet.ru/catalog/tushino-2018/build


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

July



































http://tushino2018.ru/


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

July












































http://tushino2018.ru


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

July





















































http://tushino2018.ru/


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

August


mr. MyXiN said:


> *14.08.15*


...


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

August













































http://tushino2018.ru


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

August



































http://tushino2018.ru


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

http://ezzomodels.ru/index.php/gradostroitelnye1-2/302-tushino-2018


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

September





































Источник


----------



## leocordeirop (May 22, 2015)

Test 3


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

September





































http://www.novostroykin.ru/novostroyki/all/3972/fotos/


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

October












































[/url]



















Источник


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

November













































http://tushino2018.ru/project/#!c=5&s=1


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

February

























http://tushino2018.ru/project/#!c=7&n=3982


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)

https://vk.com/id2195383


----------



## ogonek (Jun 19, 2011)




----------

